# Male Sikhs Keeping Their Kesh, Pagari And Full Beards



## Sathanuman Singh (Apr 11, 2006)

My name is Sathanuman Singh Khalsa. I was appointed Mukhia Jathedar by Siri Singh Sahib Bhai Sahib Harbhajan Singh Khalsa Yogiji in 1997 while serving at Guru Ram Das Gurdwara Sahib in Massachusetts. I adopted the Sikh path in 1971. I was administered Amrit Pahul in the summer of 1974 by SGPC President Sardar Gurucharan Singh Tora and Sardar Hokum Singh along with three other Amritdhari Khalsa. I am married, have two daughters, four grandchildren. I am a veteran of the USAF from 1978-70. I sent my two daughters to school in Mussoorie (UP) and eventually Amritsar from 1983-1991. I am very blessed to live this Dharmic path. I have lived in the deep south, and for 14 years in "Puritan" New England. I currently live in culturally diverse Portland, Oregon. I have experienced the destruction of the Siri Akal Takhat, the racism and hate that followed the Ayatollah Khomeni's rise to power in 1979. I was in NY on September 11th when the World Trade Center was attacked. 
By Guru's Grace my wife and I were able to attend Anandpur Sahib in 1999 for the 300th Anniversary of the Khalsa.
I have made the yatra to Hemkunt Sahib and bowed my head many times at Darbar Sahib in Amritsar.
Having said all that, why do Sikhs born in this beautiful way of life, crumble when the 'heat' is on? Why do the Pagaris come off, the Kesh gets shorn, and the beards are trimmed or shaved? 
Why do Sikhs born in the Punjab or India come to America and Canada and try to fit into this land of Maya? Why do they 'anglicize' their beautifu names which came from the Siri Guru Granth Sahib?
In this season of Baisakhi, let us be reminded of the 10th Master's words of strenght and courage. Let us face our egos, our fears and call on Akal Purkh to give us the 'steel' to face the foe. 
We must be the "beacon of light". 
So what if someone calls out "Osama" or makes fun of your turban. Let them. We are the Khalsa! We are the sons of Guru Gobind Singh. We are the Lions of the Khalsa Panth! We shall not be defeated.
Let us renew our committment, carry the torch of Guru Nanak Dev ji and uplift humanity. 
We have a great history, a great heritage, a great destiny. Lets not wait for the 10th Guru to return. He has come already. Tie up your "rishi kesh" on the 10th gate, cover it with the crown of the 10th Master, let your beard flow as a saint should. 
Rise up in the amritvela and bath. Recite HIS Banis and then work by the sweat of your brow. Share with the Sadh Sangat and community and do seva. 
Be great. Our Dharma is a sacred gift from our Guru's. We serve the One Creator. 
We shall not melt when the heat is on. 
Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa
Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh!

Sathanuman S. Khalsa


----------



## Arvind (Apr 11, 2006)

Sathanuman Singh said:
			
		

> Tie up your "rishi kesh" on the 10th gate, cover it with the crown of the 10th Master, let your beard flow as a saint should.
> Rise up in the amritvela and bath. Recite HIS Banis and then work by the sweat of your brow. Share with the Sadh Sangat and community and do seva.


Wah ji Wah 

Blessed feel we, with your presence here, with so much of motivation in the words.

Welcome Khalsa jio... looking forward to more of your inputs towards betterment of ourselves.

Best Regards, Arvind.


----------



## Sathanuman Singh (Apr 11, 2006)

Arvind said:
			
		

> Wah ji Wah
> 
> Blessed feel we, with your presence here, with so much of motivation in the words.
> 
> ...


Arvind Singh,
Sat Nam jio- while I know God is the Doer, the Guru has said Sat Kartar, I cannot make anyone do what they themselves have a challenge to do. That is the Lord's problem. We must encourage our brother's who have so many gifts, so many blessings to keep up and keep going. 
We are 25 million strong, men, women and children. We are the 5th largest World Faith. We are people of Spirit, people of Love. We have carried in our hearts much sorrow, memories of torture,  years of struggle, but we have endured. 
From 1919 to 1947 (while serving in the British Regiments with honor) we lead a "Non-violent" revolution at home to give India her Independence. 
In 1984, that same India murdered its sons and daughters with some loss of memory for its great and ancient history.
Now almost 60 years later India's PM is a Sikh named Monmohan Singh. 

We are the youngest World Faith but we have ancient teachings. We are not a religion of 'beliefs' but a Dharma-a way of life.
Our Guru is the Shabd Guru. We never bow to a personality. It is the command and humble example of Guru Gobind Singh Patishah.
Waho, Waho Gobinda Singh, Ape Guru Chela!
There is Divine reason, we are a 1,000,000 in Canada and the US. It was prophesized by the 10th Master. 
East has become west, West has become east! One day we will be 960.000,000!
Our prayer is for the Lord to give each Sikh a life of meaning, more than a beautiful home, more than a Mercedes, more than a gold (Kara), more than a culture. Our prayer is give us the courage to defeat the ego and cross this terrible world ocean.
God bless Canada for recognizing the Khalsa. My prayer is that soon, my country, America will appreciate this noble path, these people of consiousness. If that is to happen, we must stand out and BE OUTSTANDING!

Through Guru Nanak/Guru Gobind Singh may Thy Name forever increase and may the Spirit be exalted. May all prosper by Thy Grace.

Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa
Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh!

Sathanuman Singh


----------



## manohar singh (Apr 15, 2006)

I quite ofen read the views of members & enjoy them.
manohar singh


----------



## hps62 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dear brother/sister

SSAKAL

God bless Canada and  America .
We as Sikhs are ready to make  any amount of sacrifices if required  by these two nations.
A million sons from my side  for there two lovely two nations at any time and any day and any era.
Show me that you ara a american or a canadian and in me  you shall find a loyal friend.
May  wahe guru make  it a shining beacon for  world to emulate.



love

WGKWGF

hps62


----------



## noor_e_khalsa (May 6, 2006)

I am impressed by your deep emotions regarding sikhism, however i am having a more positive view for you...... Cattle and Sheep have herds and not the Lions... Lions venture freely even being few in number in whole jungle..... Our guru ji has based our sikh religion on quality and not on quantity... if we are having qualities our guru ji want us to have we are victorious over lakhs... so don't worry... Sikhs have always been few and will remain few.... we are supers and if all become supers, no one will be super. Sikhism is very diffrent.. If father is sikh it is not that his son is also a sikh... his son has to earn sikhism for himself by taking amrit and study guru jis teachings...
Sikhism is not a personal family property.... it has to be earned.... and those who earn it become ...Supers

Akaal Sahai

Amandeep Singh


			
				Sathanuman Singh said:
			
		

> My name is Sathanuman Singh Khalsa. I was appointed Mukhia Jathedar by Siri Singh Sahib Bhai Sahib Harbhajan Singh Khalsa Yogiji in 1997 while serving at Guru Ram Das Gurdwara Sahib in Massachusetts. I adopted the Sikh path in 1971. I was administered Amrit Pahul in the summer of 1974 by SGPC President Sardar Gurucharan Singh Tora and Sardar Hokum Singh along with three other Amritdhari Khalsa. I am married, have two daughters, four grandchildren. I am a veteran of the USAF from 1978-70. I sent my two daughters to school in Mussoorie (UP) and eventually Amritsar from 1983-1991. I am very blessed to live this Dharmic path. I have lived in the deep south, and for 14 years in "Puritan" New England. I currently live in culturally diverse Portland, Oregon. I have experienced the destruction of the Siri Akal Takhat, the racism and hate that followed the Ayatollah Khomeni's rise to power in 1979. I was in NY on September 11th when the World Trade Center was attacked.
> By Guru's Grace my wife and I were able to attend Anandpur Sahib in 1999 for the 300th Anniversary of the Khalsa.
> I have made the yatra to Hemkunt Sahib and bowed my head many times at Darbar Sahib in Amritsar.
> Having said all that, why do Sikhs born in this beautiful way of life, crumble when the 'heat' is on? Why do the Pagaris come off, the Kesh gets shorn, and the beards are trimmed or shaved?
> ...


----------



## KulwantK (Mar 2, 2008)

Sat Nam, and greetings to all!  It is an interesting and bothersome phenomenon that there are those who look to "fit in" with the men who shave off their beards and cut their hair short, and the women who adopt the immodest western style of dressing for females.  Sad.  We must remain as we are, keeping kesh and beard, and proper attire as befits us.  We have been given priceless gifts, which we must never give up, for the Guru gave us a distinct identity so that we may be of service to those that need us, and there are many.
  I was looking at some matrimonial items in the paper, and it is rather shocking to see how many parents want their daughter to look to marry a man who shaves and cuts his hair!  I was actually quite shocked!  These evidently are people from both India and Western Europe, as well as from Canada, and the United States.  What are they thinking?  This is truly the question to get answered before we can address the situation of them wanting their daughters to marry men who, basically, have abandoned their faith.  Likewise, it is upsetting to see so many Sikh young women who do not keep the gifts given us about them, and who do not seem to mind the idea of marrying a man who has shaved his beard.  We might think seriously about looking into this a bit further!  Meanwhile, let us all do our part to keep up, and keep going!
Wahe Guru-
Kulwant


----------

